# H1B Offer from NYC / Or move to OZ?



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am a regular follower of the Australian forum for past few months as I have applied for Australian PR under 189 back in October, 2012. However, I have recently been offered an H1B for relocation to NY. This immediately raises a lot of concerns/confusions so thought this is the best place to get some advise out of. My concerns mainly are:

- The offer is for 70K + Health and Retirement fund, and I am not too sure how much of that 70K goes into taxes and whether or not what I am left with is enough to live a comfy life in NY? If not, what's a good-enough package?
- If anyone can give me a general breakdown of monthly expenses one should be keeping in mind to do the numbers?
- Obviously one of my other concerns are whether or not to consider relocation to USA at all, given that my Australian PR process is in the middle and a "residency" might just be more meaningful than an employer restricted work visa. The PR route for OZ however entails a job search, contrary to an H1B.

I will be accompanied by my wife and a 1 year old son, and am currently in Lahore, PK

Any help from the much-experienced would be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, are you talking about NY State or NY City? There can be a HUGE difference in living costs, depending on where you will be located.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> First of all, are you talking about NY State or NY City? There can be a HUGE difference in living costs, depending on where you will be located.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Sorry for the confusion Bev, Im talking about NY City.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless I am mistaken H1B has capped so you will be looking at a move in October if the application gets approved. Under the current law your wife will not be able to work.

Your tax depends on a number of factors but you are looking at federal and state income tax, payroll deductions such as unemployment/retirement - irs.gov gives you actual numbers on federal level. We have several members you live in NY City.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

twostep said:


> Unless I am mistaken H1B has capped so you will be looking at a move in October if the application gets approved. Under the current law your wife will not be able to work.
> 
> Your tax depends on a number of factors but you are looking at federal and state income tax, payroll deductions such as unemployment/retirement - irs.gov gives you actual numbers on federal level. We have several members you live in NY City.


I understand the restrictions on H4 and my wife does not itend to work for at least a couple of years so this should be fine.

I will have a look a irs.gov on tax details to get a better idea. In the meantime, if anyone can hint on monthly expenses and perhaps a minimum salary package one should be negotiating for?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

zakinaeem said:


> I understand the restrictions on H4 and my wife does not itend to work for at least a couple of years so this should be fine.
> 
> I will have a look a irs.gov on tax details to get a better idea. In the meantime, if anyone can hint on monthly expenses and perhaps a minimum salary package one should be negotiating for?


There is no hinting:>) It depends on your skill set and the employers pay ranges or need/desire to hire you.

You take 20-25% for taxes/deductions, that leaves you 60k. Is medical insurance covered at 100% by the employer?


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

100% it is mate. So a 60k hmmm, say around 5k per month. Would be helpful to know if one can live a comfy life (with a kid and wife) in NYC with that. Of course it will depend on alot or variables and lifestyle but for someone who hasnt a slightest idea of what daily/monthly expenditures are there, a hint can do wonders


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

zakinaeem said:


> 100% it is mate. So a 60k hmmm, say around 5k per month. Would be helpful to know if one can live a comfy life (with a kid and wife) in NYC with that. Of course it will depend on alot or variables and lifestyle but for someone who hasnt a slightest idea of what daily/monthly expenditures are there, a hint can do wonders


It depends on how much of a commute you are willing to face, what your have tos/needs/wants are. Just google rentals and you will look at 2-3k/mo for the basics.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

zakinaeem said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a regular follower of the Australian forum for past few months as I have applied for Australian PR under 189 back in October, 2012. However, I have recently been offered an H1B for relocation to NY. This immediately raises a lot of concerns/confusions so thought this is the best place to get some advise out of. My concerns mainly are:
> 
> ...


You can move to NY since your PR will be valid for 5 years. May be work for a couple of years in NY and then move to Oz. Just take care of your initial entry.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> You can move to NY since your PR will be valid for 5 years. May be work for a couple of years in NY and then move to Oz. Just take care of your initial entry.


That's exactly what the plan is mate, but finding it hard to get some realistic opinion on what a decent package is for a comfortable (not lavish) lifestyle in NYC. Google-ing around.


----------



## LIzCW (Dec 20, 2009)

zakinaeem said:


> That's exactly what the plan is mate, but finding it hard to get some realistic opinion on what a decent package is for a comfortable (not lavish) lifestyle in NYC. Google-ing around.


So the basics. We live in a 2 bed, on the upper west side about the right size and location for a family and we pay $3600 per month rent. We pay a premium for a doorman and on site super to sort out any problems so there maybe some savings there. Our daily commute to work on the subway costs about $5 per person. We don't have a car so no costs there but off street parking alone is about $500 per month. Food wise, we eat well for about $100 per week. Again, we could reduce this but choose not to. We don't have cable but when we did a pancake with Internet, cable tv and home phone cost about $150 per
Month. Renters insurance is about $20 per month. Gyms are expensive- a basic one is about $50 per month so I run outside! Water is included in the rent, gas and electric are additional and about $70-120 per month costing more in the summer due to the need to run ac. I think that's everything but shout if there is anything in particular you need info on.


----------



## GlennJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

Your best option was to take an Aussie PR , enter and leave to take up the US offer. 

You initially get a 5 year re-entry i.e you can return in 5 years. No annual entry is required. 

Unless they change the legislation H1 to Green Card is about 10-12 years.

Regards
GlennJoe


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far guys. I have for now gone back to the "potential" employer saying 70K is perhaps not as good an offer for New York City, after consulting a few other New Yorkers. Is 70K the base salary an employer has to pay on H1?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Depending on many conditions, 70k annual would give you around 4500 pm in NYC. One can survive but not live very comfortably - it all depends on what you expect.


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a couple of questions. I'm assuming that they are offering you a relocation package in the 15-20k range to get you to the US?

Have you thought of living outside of the city where your money will go further? 

Is your job in the City? 

70k is going to be tight for you and you don't want to move worry about paying your bills.

Also if your other half decides she wants to work she can't as a dependent of on your visa type.

I made the move from London last July my rent is $2600 for a 3 bed condo or as we would call it a very large semi. I would estimate including car, food (4 of us) and bills we do $3.5-4k a month. 

I live near the beach can walk to the station when I need to go my office in Times Square. Takes about hour. Schools are great people very friendly. 

Greetings from Fairfield CT


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I was making 72k in NYC 9 years ago and it was tough then at that range. Rent is your biggest expense, but its a great opportunity I wouldn't be so sure to miss out on.


----------



## ExpatJimmy (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi zakinaeem,

Sorry to say but $70k isn't going to get you very far in either place. If you were single, sure, but a "comfortable" life with a family - no way.

I moved to Sydney in 2002. I paid rent of $450 per week for a very average 3-bed house located 26km from the CBD (same house now rents for $650 per week). My first salary was $60k and I was supporting myself & wife. To give you some perspective, my salary wouldn't get me qualified for a $28k car loan...and I was putting down $10k in cash!!

I have now repatriated to the USA mainly because Sydney was just too expensive. I wanted to do things like buy a house, travel, save money. I earn the same money now and my cost of living is about 2/3 that of Sydney. However, I do not live in NYC.

If you are not moving to Sydney, I can't really comment on other places. However, my understanding is that the main Australian cities are not so far apart in cost-of-living these days. 

Go to Numbeo and do a cost-of-living comparison. The costs for each basket of goods is updated by the community and is mostly accurate. Pay particular attention to Rents and Apartment Price. They are very reflective of current reality. Also, look at the price of a cinema ticket. This one is actually a very good indicator of all the daily essentials (like toothpaste, toilet paper, washing detergent, etc.).

Generally speaking, I wouldn't advise a move to Sydney (if that's your destination) with a family in tow if you expect to maintain your current standard of living. Not one single expat I met in Sydney (and I met hundreds) with a family had been able to meet - let alone exceed - the standard of living they enjoyed from their home country. Quality of life, perhaps, but not standard of living. Everyone had to take a permanent step backwards. Everyone.


----------



## tully (Jan 5, 2012)

Re last comment - yes , Sydney is expensive, but Australian wages are far higher than America so there is no comparison to be made on 70k unless he has a job offer for Aus at that amount also. Tax burden in Aus is lower than NYC (taking into account NY city tax and state tax). Aus economy is much stronger - it is quite depressed here in US, which may make negotiating a higher salary more difficult. Living in Melbourne or Brisbane or Adelaide is definitely cheaper than Sydney or Perth right now.


----------



## ExpatJimmy (Nov 29, 2011)

tully said:


> Re last comment - yes , Sydney is expensive, but Australian wages are far higher than America so there is no comparison to be made on 70k unless he has a job offer for Aus at that amount also. Tax burden in Aus is lower than NYC (taking into account NY city tax and state tax). Aus economy is much stronger - it is quite depressed here in US, which may make negotiating a higher salary more difficult. Living in Melbourne or Brisbane or Adelaide is definitely cheaper than Sydney or Perth right now.


I don't know if Sydney is the destination or not. I assumed that to be the case. However, $70k in any of the Australian capital cities isn't fantastic money to support a family. Of course, neither is NYC. Thus, my original comment.

As for a much stronger economy, that HAS been the case over the last few years but the gap is closing. Subtract mining employment (which is arguably in a bubble) and the picture isn't so rosy.

Taxes...well...now that all depends. As a family with a mortgage you get far more concessions in the USA than AUS. Further, pick any basket of goods you want and the average Australian price is anywhere from 20%-50% MORE expensive. Just check Numbeo. Aussies may earn more but they also pay more for a common range of goods & services. Plus, Aussies pay more tax on those inflated wages. So, ultimately, dollar-for-dollar Australia is more expensive. Therefore, $70k won't get you very far in most places (again, for a family).

Don't get me wrong, Australia is a wonderful place to live. I lived in Sydney for a decade. But ultimately I thought it was far too expensive and I had other options.

Generally speaking, Americans & Europeans (except the English) don't do well in Australia mainly for two reasons: 1) too expensive, 2) too far away.

Good luck with your decision. Ask for more money


----------

